# AMF project



## ian (Dec 9, 2020)

I just got my latest project from CL. I'll get the serial number after I get the basket pulled off. I think I have my winters work on the bench..........


----------



## ian (Dec 9, 2020)

ian said:


> I just got my latest project from CL. I'll get the serial number after I get the basket pulled off. I think I have my winters work on the bench.......... Okay, the serial number is L010754.
> 
> View attachment 1315467
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

At this time, I think they were still using the letter for the year so by Phil Marshall's list, "L" is 1961.


----------



## ian (Dec 9, 2020)

Oilit said:


> At this time, I think they were still using the letter for the year so by Phil Marshall's list, "L" is 1961.



Cool and thanks.


----------



## ian (Dec 9, 2020)

Well, I  got some of the extra iron pulled off my new project.  The tires were absolutely rotten and the back rim is toast. Got a few more fasteners to get loose and decide what color it might be, and what size tires to install. I have some 26×1.90 to try out. Manana.......


----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2020)

Got the steel wool rubbed all over the frame and fenders, stuck some rims/tires that came from a donor, and now I wait for parts. I hope to get some 26x2.125 tires eventually if they'll fit. Still not sure about paint or patina.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 10, 2020)

ian said:


> Got the steel wool rubbed all over the frame and fenders, stuck some rims/tires that came from a donor, and now I wait for parts. I hope to get some 26x2.125 tires eventually if they'll fit. Still not sure about paint or patina.
> 
> View attachment 1316678



26x2.125 will fit but not fendered without rubbing. 24x2.125 might & may not look bad if you just want the wider tires. Wonder if this was a Silver Streak Anybody?


----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> 26x2.125 will fit but not fendered without rubbing. 24x2.125 might & may not look bad if you just want the wider tires. Wonder if this was a Silver Streak Anybody?



This is a Skyrider by AMF. 1961 built in Little Rock AR.


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 13, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> 26x2.125 will fit but not fendered without rubbing. 24x2.125 might & may not look bad if you just want the wider tires. Wonder if this was a Silver Streak Anybody?




I managed to fit some 2.125 duro whitewalls on my last fendered ride and the fenders on that bike seem quite a bit narrower vs the peaked fenders on the AMF. I think I had maybe 1/4'' clearance on either side of my front and rear fender struts at the tire, I did have to bend out the struts a wee bit though. not by much, but I made it work.

I can test fit a wheel sometime this week with the Duros on it, since I'm basically working with the same bike lol.


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

Retro Flutter said:


> I managed to fit some 2.125 duro whitewalls on my last fendered ride and the fenders on that bike seem quite a bit narrower vs the peaked fenders on the AMF. I think I had maybe 1/4'' clearance on either side of my front and rear fender struts at the tire, I did have to bend out the struts a wee bit though. not by much, but I made it work.
> 
> I can test fit a wheel sometime this week with the Duros on it, since I'm basically working with the same bike lol.



I'm investigating either 2.125 or 1.95 tires. I'm still unsure of colors, WW, Black, red, white?....................


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a bunch of 2.125 in lots of colors. I bought this lot.
Sold - Tire-A-Palooza 39 tires! | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera | The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (thecabe.com)


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

Gordon said:


> I have a bunch of 2.125 in lots of colors. I bought this lot.
> Sold - Tire-A-Palooza 39 tires! | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera | The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (thecabe.com)



PM sent.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 14, 2020)

ian said:


> I'll get the serial number after I get the basket pulled off



I had a bike with a basket like that. It was useful for grocery shopping, but, I found to my dismay that Carlo Rossi 4-liter jugs wouldn't fit.


----------



## ian (Dec 14, 2020)

AndyA said:


> I had a bike with a basket like that. It was useful for grocery shopping, but, I found to my dismay that Carlo Rossi 4-liter jugs wouldn't fit.



How about boxed wine?


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 14, 2020)

ian said:


> I'm investigating either 2.125 or 1.95 tires. I'm still unsure of colors, WW, Black, red, white?....................




I'm in the same boat but far off from tires on my build. I'll see if the Duro whitewalls fit first. They're wrapped on modern MTB double wall aluminum rims.  If they fit, I might be tempted to measure the empty space I have left and see if I can stuff some Fat Franks or WTB Thick Slicks under it. I want the fenders hugging the tires.


----------



## ian (Dec 15, 2020)

Retro Flutter said:


> I'm in the same boat but far off from tires on my build. I'll see if the Duro whitewalls fit first. They're wrapped on modern MTB double wall aluminum rims.  If they fit, I might be tempted to measure the empty space I have left and see if I can stuff some Fat Franks or WTB Thick Slicks under it. I want the fenders hugging the tires.



The donor tires are 1.50's on aluminum MTB/Cruiser rims. I do have some old clunker chrome rims that would look better than the bright blue ones.  I also have tires coming from @Gordon here on the Cabe. Solid red, and black/red combo.
I'm not sure if I will pull the fenders off yet. I think they are one way to keep the old-school look of this ride. Decisions, decisions........


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool project. With some finesse you should be able to get 2.125 tires on there and keep the fenders. I kind of like the blue wheels lol. But probably not with red tires.


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2020)

Here she is with 2.125 tires. They fit just fine with the original fenders without too much trouble. I have a chrome 9 hole rack with a rat-trap to install next, and some black handgrips coming too.


----------

